# Heel lift, EVA liners, J-bars, Custom footbeds etc..



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

I got a pair of Vans Cirros recently. Due to the size of my feet (14) and the remoteness of any real boot fitter with a snowboard boot stock, doing the suggested 'try at least 10 pairs on' isn't feasible. The boots had to be mail-ordered, people speak highly of the Cirros, I saw them on sale, and I dove.

They're great boots, very comfortable, and just stiff enough. 

But I'm getting heel lift. It's not bad (1/2 inch maybe), and my heel doesn't lift when I do toeside turns, but it lifts on the uhh.. lifts when the board is hanging from my foot, when I skate, and from time to time while I'm walking.

I've put in the red J-bars (larger volume) and it's not helping much. I also have custom hard plastic orthotic inserts, made by a podiatrist from foot molds, that I wear in my street shoes but not in my snowboard boots. When I put these in (I don't remove the original footbed) it takes up a good deal of room and it virtually eliminates the heel lift. However I'm pretty concerned that they are hard plastic - they don't have any cushioning to speak of. So I'd be relying on the stock footbed underneath my orthotic insert for padding. Another problem is the material of my sock slides quite smoothly over the surface of the insert, so any subtle movements lead to a movement of the sole of my foot.

Does anyone else out there wear similar inserts in their boots? Have you had problems with injury? Impressions on performance?

Additionally, the liners are heat moldable EVA. Should the stock EVA footbed be removed from the liner during the heating process? Should I take out the J-bars during the heat molding process? It seems to me that heat molding with the J-bars in would lead to the liner molding and compressing around the bar, thus defeating the purpose of the J-bar altogether.

The problem seems to be that I have too much room in the tongue of the boot, due to small ankles, and it's not holding my foot securely in. Anyone use this 'eliminator tongue' thing? Impressions on performance? How much excess room does it eliminate?

I'm open to any advice.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

The stock footbed doesn't actually do anything, so you're free to do what you want with it.

If your foot is moving around then it means the boot doesn't fit right.

Is your foot an actual 14 or did you use your shoe size?


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm a large 14, small 15 street shoe. I DID manage to find a size 13 to try on and it was too small, hence the mail order. My toes just barely touch the front of the liner when I'm standing.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

Goto a ski/snowboard store and ask for heel lifts, try the large on your boots see how they feel... worked amazing for me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

Get a pair of Red Hot Superfeet. Takes up some space, supports the arch and cups the heel nicely.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

If the orthodics fix the issue(they did for me as well) then go buy some Superfeet..i got the Orange, Red works too.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

I've got flat feet ontop of everything else, so the red or orange ones are't really an option for me unless I'm into excrutiating foot pain. I'm not. 

Did you use your orthotics ontop of the superfeet or use the superfeet instead of your orthotics?

I think I'm going to replace the stock sole with the blue superfeet and stick some heel shims underneath it. Leaving in my orthotics might not be the best choice considering how hard they are. There's a local shop that specializes in ski boot fittings (but not snowboard boots... bastards) and is a supplier of superfeet, I think I'm going to hit them up for the heat molding oven, superfeet, and any other advice they can give me. That is, unless they see the snowboard boots and kick me out of the store, thanks to the snowpunks who give us all a bad rep.

Does anyone out there have experience with this 'eliminator tongue' product? My heel is sitting fine, but I've just got so much room in the tongue that it's not staying in place.


----------



## conwayeast (Nov 6, 2008)

I have size 14 too. Sucks trying to find a boot. I know the problem. Do yourself a favor and get the SuperFeet RedHot. It makes a world of difference. Trust me.


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

i have flat feet as well and the blue superfeet worked out nicely.


----------

